# Taking your hat off at then end of the 18th



## ShankyBoy (Oct 9, 2015)

Where did the tradition come from that you take your hat off at the end of the round whilst shaking hands.

Also, why do amateurs never seem to do this, seems like only pros do this?


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Oct 9, 2015)

ShankyBoy said:



			Where did the tradition come from that you take your hat off at the end of the round whilst shaking hands.

Also, why do amateurs never seem to do this, seems like only pros do this?
		
Click to expand...

As a general rule, people do take their hats off to shake hands at my club.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Oct 9, 2015)

Canary_Yellow said:



			As a general rule, people do take their hats off to shake hands at my club.
		
Click to expand...

mine too


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 9, 2015)

We must play with very different people. I have never played with anyone who does not remove their hat to shake hands and trust me, I am very amateur. I don't know why people do it. Someone decided long ago it was the polite thing to do and it has stuck. Personally I don't see why it is polite but as others do I go along with it. I couldn't give a hoot if someone left their cap on to shake hands but they never seem to.


----------



## Bazzatron (Oct 9, 2015)

We always do it at ours too.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 9, 2015)

ShankyBoy said:



			Where did the tradition come from that you take your hat off at the end of the round whilst shaking hands.

Also, why do amateurs never seem to do this, seems like only pros do this?
		
Click to expand...

Everyone I know or play with does it....


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 9, 2015)

Same here, it's very rare that someone at our club doesn't take their hat off at the end of the round before shaking hands (provided they're wearing one of course )


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 9, 2015)

Canary_Yellow said:



			As a general rule, people do take their hats off to shake hands at my club.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 9, 2015)

I always do it, as does everyone I've ever played with.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 9, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			I always do it, as does everyone I've ever played with.
		
Click to expand...

same here


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 9, 2015)

To remove your hat to shake hands is a sign of respect, as is removing your glove if one is worn. I always remove my hat at the end of a round to shake hands and for that matter, I remove my hat when going indoors.


----------



## jpjeffery (Oct 9, 2015)

It must relate to the whole idea of taking your hat off when you go in to the club house. I suppose it's done because you're removing the tools or equipment you wear to play the game and so 'stripping' down to the gentleman (or gentlewoman, of course) in order to say thanks for the game, man-to-man.

I always take my hat off to shake hands. My glove is usually off anyway, so that's never been part of the tradition, but it really doesn't bother me if the other players still have their hat and/or glove on.

An additional nicety is that if there's a lady in our group she gets/gives a little cheek kiss.

Such displays of civility are a good thing! They're what make golf a better game than most.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 9, 2015)

Canary_Yellow said:



			As a general rule, people do take their hats off to shake hands at my club.
		
Click to expand...

We do at my club - always - etiquette and respect for partner and opponent (oh heck - there I go again with my 'back in the day' ramblings)

I'm guessing it may go back to the days of duels when opponents might have removed there hats/helmets after a duel to identify themselves to their opponent - and prove that they were who they said they were.
From a random website...
_
The origins of (this) tradition happen to be the same as the origins of the tradition of saluting.  Knights, wearing helmets that covered their heads, would typically lift their visors to show their faces to their monarchs and others as a sign of friendliness and possibly respect in some cases._

But sounds good to me


----------



## Fish (Oct 9, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			To remove your hat to shake hands is a sign of respect, as is removing your glove if one is worn. I always remove my hat at the end of a round to shake hands and for that matter, I remove my hat when going indoors.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto :thup:


----------



## One Planer (Oct 9, 2015)

I certainly do.

Just recently I've been wearing sunglasses without the hat and still take them off after the 18th is completed to shake hands.

Always done it.


----------



## ShankyBoy (Oct 9, 2015)

Well I never wear a hat so maybe I'm not noticing, but will certainly look for this over the weekend. I'm almost sure though I've had people that didn't, not that bothers me in the slightest of course.

I ask mainly though, in case I did wear a hat and didn't do it...I'd be breaking some unspoken law that would see me cast to the corner of the club house being Billy no mates.


----------



## hovis (Oct 9, 2015)

Blimey are we doing this subject again?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 9, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			To remove your hat to shake hands is a sign of respect, as is removing your glove if one is worn. I always remove my hat at the end of a round to shake hands and for that matter, I remove my hat when going indoors.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, spot on!


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 9, 2015)

https://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080910131727AA6Yuv7

hope this helps explain the reason


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 9, 2015)

ShankyBoy said:



			Where did the tradition come from that you take your hat off at the end of the round whilst shaking hands.

Also, why do amateurs never seem to do this, seems like only pros do this?
		
Click to expand...

We take hats off at ours.

Given that the majority of answers above, also say they do, it does seem to be very commonplace to do so.  So I'm just a little intrigued as to why you think amateurs don't - as I'm surprised you've not come across it much?  

(Nb: this is nothing to do with whether it's right or wrong - that's an argument not worth going down again)


----------



## North Mimms (Oct 9, 2015)

We wimmin mostly take our hats off as we tend to "air kiss"  cheeks and the brims would get in the way!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 9, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			To remove your hat to shake hands is a sign of respect, as is removing your glove if one is worn. I always remove my hat at the end of a round to shake hands and for that matter, I remove my hat when going indoors.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 9, 2015)

hovis said:



			Blimey are we doing this subject again?
		
Click to expand...

First time I've seen it on here. And its rare I've seen anyone not remove their hat when shaking hands.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 9, 2015)

even the juniors remove hats when finishing there round. its all part of the etiquette of the game isnt it.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 9, 2015)

I take it dropping your trousers and kecks and running round the green rodeo style isn't acceptable then?






That isn't done at our club by the way!!! 

Removing headwear is though! :thup:


----------



## bobmac (Oct 9, 2015)

PieMan said:



			I take it dropping your trousers and kecks and running round the green rodeo style isn't acceptable then?
		
Click to expand...

I believe it's positively encouraged around Bexhill and not only at the golf course


----------



## Sats (Oct 9, 2015)

I think the handshake is sufficient to indicate respect.


----------



## hovis (Oct 9, 2015)

I never wear a hat and i wouldn't even notice if someone didn't take their hat off or remove their glove to shake hands.  I certainly wouldn't feel disrespected by these actions.    some people are very sensitive


----------



## delc (Oct 9, 2015)

Probably goes back to Medieval knights removing their helmets after a jousting match!


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 9, 2015)

I have on occasion forgotten to remove my hat.. Mainly because I've forgotten I'm wearing one.. I'll happily apologise to anyone mortally wounded by my actions.. I've also never really payed much attention to whether my PP's have removed their hats.. I do remove my hat when indoors though..


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 9, 2015)

Even though they may have peed all over their hands in the bushes as long as they take their hat off to shake hands its ok.


----------



## slicer79 (Oct 9, 2015)

Never thought about it before but I never take off hat if I'm wearing one. Never even noticed if others do or not


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Oct 9, 2015)

Probably a legacy from the times when Knights/soldiers removed their helmets after a battle and were not fearful of standing in your presence, or something like that


----------



## Three (Oct 9, 2015)

Hat and sunglasses for me, always. 

I guess it's a sign the battle is over and it's an open human to human acknowledgement.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 9, 2015)

No idea where the tradition comes from but it was something I was told to do from the moment I joined a club as a junior and have done it, almost without thinking these days, ever since


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 9, 2015)

I remove my cap, but don't get offended if my PP don't do the same.


----------



## Crawfy (Oct 9, 2015)

Always do it, although a playing partner was very quick with his handshake recently an pd caught me offguard with not enough time to get my hat off....He wasn't bothered but I felt terrible, he even looked at me weirdly when I apologised


----------



## AMcC (Oct 9, 2015)

Always take mine off to shake hands.

Slightly off the main topic but someone mentioned the idea of removing by our hat beforehand going inside - one thing which just riles me is people wearing hats in restaurants - especially wearing them back to front !!!!!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 9, 2015)

slicer79 said:



			Never thought about it before but I never take off hat if I'm wearing one. Never even noticed if others do or not
		
Click to expand...

tut! tut! - well now you know better


----------



## Franco (Oct 9, 2015)

I always remove my hat to shake hands, except when it is raining.


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 9, 2015)

To turn it round, and maybe cut out the distracting Tom Kite such as Medieval Jousting and (ir)relevance to clubhouse dress code...

Is anyone really offended if their pp offers their hand but keeps their cap on?


----------



## chrisd (Oct 9, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			To turn it round, and maybe cut out the distracting Tom Kite such as Medieval Jousting and (ir)relevance to clubhouse dress code...

Is anyone really offended if their pp offers their hand but keeps their cap on?
		
Click to expand...


I wouldn't be offended but I would certainly think they lack manners


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 9, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I wouldn't be offended but I would certainly think they lack manners
		
Click to expand...

Interesting.

I...

Always open the door for others.
Always say please and thank you.
Always look after my guests before myself.
Always try not to judge a book by its cover.

But sometimes forget to take my cap off when juggling putter, flag, scorecard, ball on the 18th green.

Does that mean I'm ignorant or lack manners?


----------



## chrisd (Oct 10, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Interesting.

I...

Always open the door for others.
Always say please and thank you.
Always look after my guests before myself.
Always try not to judge a book by its cover.

But sometimes forget to take my cap off when juggling putter, flag, scorecard, ball on the 18th green.

Does that mean I'm ignorant or lack manners?
		
Click to expand...

It isn't necessarily what you are it's how you appear to be!


----------



## Fish (Oct 10, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Interesting.

I...

Always open the door for others.
Always say please and thank you.
Always look after my guests before myself.
Always try not to judge a book by its cover.

But sometimes forget to take my cap off when juggling putter, flag, scorecard, ball on the 18th green.

Does that mean I'm ignorant or lack manners?
		
Click to expand...

It means you can't multitask and are unorganised :smirk:


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 10, 2015)

Fish said:



			It means you can't multitask and are unorganised :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Spot on! Got me in one


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 10, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			To turn it round, and maybe cut out the distracting Tom Kite such as Medieval Jousting and (ir)relevance to clubhouse dress code...

Is anyone really offended if their pp offers their hand but keeps their cap on?
		
Click to expand...

 
I couldn't care less. It says nothing about your manners to me. I find it odd that it upsets people. I'll play a round with you and I wouldn't mind even if you wore your cap in the bar afterwards. It's a non issue to me.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 10, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Interesting.

I...

Always open the door for others.
Always say please and thank you.
Always look after my guests before myself.
Always try not to judge a book by its cover.

But sometimes forget to take my cap off when juggling putter, flag, scorecard, ball on the 18th green.

Does that mean I'm ignorant or lack manners?
		
Click to expand...

If you don't take your hat off tomorrow I'll bitch slap you into the middle of next week you uneducated oaf!!!


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 10, 2015)

chrisd said:



			It isn't necessarily what you are it's how you appear to be!
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't that attitude say rather more about the judge than the judged?


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 10, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			If you don't take your hat off tomorrow I'll bitch slap you into the middle of next week you uneducated oaf!!!

Click to expand...

No chance. You'll have waved us through hours prior!


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 10, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			No chance. You'll have waved us through hours prior!
		
Click to expand...


Not likely.. It's remarkable quick when only 3 of you are scoring..


----------



## chrisd (Oct 10, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Doesn't that attitude say rather more about the judge than the judged?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, but my generation was bought up with certain standards of manners that we aren't likely to abandon in later life. If, 50 years ago you didn't take your hat off before shaking hands or going indoors you would certainly have been told off. Things may have changed, it's not for me to say whether that's for the better or not.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 10, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Maybe, but my generation was bought up with certain standards of manners that we aren't likely to abandon in later life. If, 50 years ago you didn't take your hat off before shaking hands or going indoors you would certainly have been told off. Things may have changed, it's not for me to say whether that's for the better or not.
		
Click to expand...

Fair play.. It's just a shame that sometimes, those manners don't appear to stretch to the art of "Not Judging".. I can only imagine that the world would be a better place if people learned to take less offense at the unimportant things in life..


----------



## nickjdavis (Oct 10, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Even though they may have peed all over their hands in the bushes as long as they take their hat off to shake hands its ok.
		
Click to expand...

If I've had a mid round wee I will always lick my hands first before shaking hands with my opponents.

Seriously though.... everyone I know always removes headgear before shaking hands.... though I did have to quietly ask one youngster the other week to remove his baseball cap in the clubhouse.


----------



## hovis (Oct 10, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Fair play.. It's just a shame that sometimes, those manners don't appear to stretch to the art of "Not Judging".. I can only imagine that the world would be a better place if people learned to take less offense at the unimportant things in life..
		
Click to expand...

Makes sense to me.  

Strange how a fc takes his hat off on my last match to show manners and respect then half hour later doesn't say please and thank you to the bar staff.

Its a hat for christ sake. Get a life


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 10, 2015)

For a lot of people it's a natural reaction to take the hat but if someone doesn't do it then it's not a big deal nor does it say anything about them

Most clubs though request hats not to be worn in the clubhouse so if someone does knowing that then that's just failing to respect the wishes of the club


----------



## adiemel (Oct 10, 2015)

I always have and everyone I have played with does.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 10, 2015)

adiemel said:



			I always have and everyone I have played with does.
		
Click to expand...

Yup and I would say a good majority of golfers, club or not, do so. If someone didn't it wouldn't bother me, I just do it as I feel it is respectful to my playing partners. Glove is not on at that point, usually back in the bag before approaching the green on the last.


----------



## drdel (Oct 10, 2015)

Those who suggest its a lowering of 'standards' are mistaking traditional behaviour as a sign of 'high' standards. No such thing, the way you treat and speak to others will display your respect, courtesy and education. Blindly following a tradition merely allows the scoundrels to hide behind playing by the in a long life of business and sport I have found some well behaved, well spoken untrustworthy gits.

Whether you take your hat off for me will make not a jot of difference, demonstrate bad language etc in mixed company, now that's another matter!


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 10, 2015)

If someone doesn't take off their hat when shaking hands, then I'm surprised rather than offended. It's just something you do. And I'm sure it's not just a golf thing. Don't remember when/where I learned it, but I'm sure it wasn't on a golf course.


----------



## Tim Kav (Mar 29, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Fair play.. It's just a shame that sometimes, those manners don't appear to stretch to the art of "Not Judging".. I can only imagine that the world would be a better place if people learned to take less offense at the unimportant things in life..
		
Click to expand...


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 29, 2019)

I'll always take off my hat unless I am wearing a balaclava.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 29, 2019)

4 year old thread brought back to life ,why?


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 29, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			4 year old thread brought back to life ,why?
		
Click to expand...

There seems to be a lot of this going on at the moment.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 29, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			4 year old thread brought back to life ,why?
		
Click to expand...

there we a few this week, must be spammers


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 29, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			There seems to be a lot of this going on at the moment. 

Click to expand...

Is it since the forum changed old threads are so much easier to find mayb?


----------



## Tim Kav (Mar 29, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			4 year old thread brought back to life ,why?
		
Click to expand...

I get really tired of hearing guys say that â€œitâ€™s a traditionâ€ or â€œitâ€™s a sign of respectâ€. I went back as far as the 2002 Ryder Cup matches and found that players wearing hats or visors left them on when shaking hands at the end of the matches. Itâ€™s a recent habit that has become a â€œthingâ€. Not my thing.


----------



## Jensen (Mar 29, 2019)

Haven't read through previous posts, but the 1 Pro who leaves his hat on is Matt Kuchar


----------



## User20204 (Mar 29, 2019)

Never do it when I play in my usual Saturday 4 ball but if I happen to be playing with folk I rarely play with or against another club, I do it every time.


----------



## IanM (Mar 29, 2019)

I caddied as a kid, long  before I ever played.  Hats were always removed when shaking hands on 18th.  They were also removed before going in the clubhouse.   

It wasnt ever "a thing: it was just what you did....  

It doesn't bother me if someone I'm playing with doesn't remove their hat... that's up to them.  Like giving up a seat on a train.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 29, 2019)

Tim Kav said:



			I get really tired of hearing guys say that â€œitâ€™s a traditionâ€ or â€œitâ€™s a sign of respectâ€. I went back as far as the 2002 Ryder Cup matches and found that players wearing hats or visors left them on when shaking hands at the end of the matches. Itâ€™s a recent habit that has become a â€œthingâ€. Not my thing.
		
Click to expand...

â€œTipping your hatâ€ as a sign of respect is centuries old, keep your hat on or take it off itâ€™s the 21st Century do as you please, Iâ€™m more interested in the person wearing the hat and whether theyâ€™ve been good company on the course, one thing for sure though, it certainly isnâ€™t a recent habit thatâ€™s become a â€œthingâ€


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 29, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			â€œTipping your hatâ€ as a sign of respect is centuries old, keep your hat on or take it off itâ€™s the 21st Century do as you please, Iâ€™m more interested in the person wearing the hat and whether theyâ€™ve been good company on the course, one thing for sure though, it certainly isnâ€™t a recent habit thatâ€™s become a â€œthingâ€
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I like the "tradition" of removing your hat when shaking an opponents hand, it has to be said that there's plenty of videos out there of players from the era of Palmer, Nicklaus, Seve etc not doing it. It does appear to be a relatively recent thing in golf. 

And before anyone says "show me proof" in that tried and tested forum tradition. Feel free to find it yourself. I can't be ar5ed in all honesty ðŸ˜‰


----------



## casuk (Mar 29, 2019)

Iv never done it or even thought about it until I read through the thread, I can't say iv even noticed others do it


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 29, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Whilst I like the "tradition" of removing your hat when shaking an opponents hand, it has to be said that there's plenty of videos out there of players from the era of Palmer, Nicklaus, Seve etc not doing it. It does appear to be a relatively recent thing in golf.

And before anyone says "show me proof" in that tried and tested forum tradition. Feel free to find it yourself. I can't be ar5ed in all honesty ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

There are plenty of videos both colour and black n white of Golfers removing headress, Sam Snead, Lee Trevino etc, I just donâ€™t think you can draw a line in the sand to call it a recent thing.


----------



## User20204 (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm also not fussed if another player doesn't do it if I do but what I have noticed is, when I remove mine to shake someone's hand, often the other(s) are almost embarrassed in to doing it as well.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 29, 2019)

One thing that I don't like is the pro move of running their hand through their sweaty hair a few times before the shake.  

Hallions.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 30, 2019)

Always have taken my hat of when shaking hands that could be before a round when greeting someone I've never played with, on the 18th Green after the round or even in everyday life if I'm wearing a hat which I often do. Just something my dad taught me as a kid along with removing it when indoors.  Whether others see that polite or courteous or not is irrelevant I guess but something I was taught to do as a sign of Respect, I don't think it's a new thing at all.


----------



## Canary Kid (Mar 30, 2019)

I do it, but Iâ€™m not bothered if others donâ€™t.


----------



## rudebhoy (Mar 30, 2019)

Have been playing for 3 years, and never even knew this was a thing! Did get asked to remove my cap in the clubhouse last summer, again, I never knew that was frowned upon , itâ€™s not included in the clubâ€™s list of what is and isnâ€™t acceptable attire.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 30, 2019)

It certainly isn't a new thing. Back in the late 1950's and 60's when I went to school we used to wear school caps and it was drummed into us to remove our caps when shaking hands or being indoors.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 30, 2019)

Does it apply to all headwear? Iâ€™ll take my cap off to shake hands etc but does it apply to beanies in the winter? Iâ€™m not sure, I donâ€™t want to make a winter golf, headwear related faux pas ðŸ˜±


----------



## bobmac (Mar 30, 2019)

How about going to a restaurant to have a meal, would anyone sit and eat with a hat on?


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 30, 2019)

bobmac said:



			How about going to a restaurant to have a meal, would anyone sit and eat with a hat on?
		
Click to expand...

Americans do.

That maybe why some are saying its a recent think and you don't see so and so doing back in the day... simple they are Americans, they may not but, we deff took caps off to shake hands after a Cricket match at School and club and look at old films, very often men wearing hats tipped them when meeting or greeting a lady and shaking hands with a gentleman


----------



## J55TTC (Mar 30, 2019)

Donâ€™t know where itâ€™s originated from but I always do it. Thought it was just etiquette / manners. 

Although Iâ€™ve been caught out Once or twice with the flag stick in one hand, putter in the other and someone reaching out to shake hands


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 30, 2019)

chrisd said:



			It certainly isn't a new thing. Back in the late 1950's and 60's when I went to school we used to wear school caps and it was drummed into us to remove our caps when shaking hands or being indoors.
		
Click to expand...

What about before tiffin ðŸ˜±ðŸ‘ðŸ˜œ


----------



## chrisd (Mar 30, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			What about before tiffin ðŸ˜±ðŸ‘ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Tiffin who? ðŸ¤—


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 30, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Tiffin who? ðŸ¤—
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s some Welsh rugby player?


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 30, 2019)

I don't wear a hat, but would take it off if I did. ðŸ‘²ðŸ»ðŸŽ©


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 30, 2019)

Donâ€™t really like shaking hands after a round. Germs. But I do reluctantly. Very rarely take my hat off if I have one on as my hairs a mess and unkept.


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 30, 2019)

Our crowd always remove their hats but it wouldn't bother me if someone didn't. Can't bear people who keep their hats on in a restaurant though.


----------



## User20204 (Mar 30, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Americans do.
		
Click to expand...

Noticed on Eric Anders Lang video the other week when they were down for breakfast they all had hats on, heathens, the lot of them.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 30, 2019)

therod said:



			Does it apply to all headwear? Iâ€™ll take my cap off to shake hands etc but does it apply to beanies in the winter? Iâ€™m not sure, I donâ€™t want to make a winter golf, headwear related faux pas ðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...

I do. Beanie off and a polite handshake and quick word with the PP's and then get the hat back on to keep my ears and head warm. I always take my headwear off on the 18th and always had. As for the 19th my club has a no hat in the bar policy so it's easy and no confusion


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 31, 2019)

hovis said:



			Blimey are we doing this subject again?
		
Click to expand...

Because there are only so many subjects to cover. We just keep doing them on an endless circle as new people join the forum.



Jamesbrown said:



			Donâ€™t really like shaking hands after a round. Germs.
		
Click to expand...

 I am all for swapping out handshakes for fistbumps. Itâ€™s also OK to do that with hats on!

Two problems solved with one solution!


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 31, 2019)

arnieboy said:



			Our crowd always remove their hats but it wouldn't bother me if someone didn't. Can't bear people who keep their hats on in a restaurant though.
		
Click to expand...

This, but is it a young cultural thing same as having your phone on the table perusing it whilst the eating interrupts your phone time. â˜¹ï¸


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 31, 2019)

if as it seems, the general consensus is you do but don't mind if others dont, then surely the thing to do is to not do it anymore.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 31, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			if as it seems, the general consensus is you do but don't mind if others dont, then surely the thing to do is to not do it anymore.
		
Click to expand...

No, the thing to do is whatever makes you happy and not be a judgemental arse if someone else does something else ðŸ‘


----------



## triple_bogey (Mar 31, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			No, the thing to do is whatever makes you happy and not be a judgemental arse if someone else does something else ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...



Remove or not, I'm really not bothered. I've sometimes forget to remove my headwear, didn't seem to affect anyone. 

But if you're pissing for England, than a light quick fist bump is all you getting. Manners or not!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 31, 2019)

I remember as a junior, it was drummed into us by the adult members as being mandatory. These days, everyone seems far more chilled about it all which is fine


----------



## rulefan (Mar 31, 2019)

ShankyBoy said:



			Where did the tradition come from that you take your hat off at the end of the round whilst shaking hands.

Also, why do amateurs never seem to do this, seems like only pros do this?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to do with golf, it is (was) always polite to remove your hat when meeting and shaking hands


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 31, 2019)

I guess I'm conditioned to do, having played golf for so long. I might miss the odd time when the conditioning doesn't kick in. No one has said they'll never play with me again. Equally, if someone else doesn't do it I'm not bothered either way.

I'd be more bothered where they stand when I'm teeing off or if they held the flag...


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 31, 2019)

I always take my hat off to shake hands at the end, but honestly I only do it because I've seen others do it. Like, I learned it was the done thing so I just did it. The original meaning is basically lost in time. It's a "mark of respect" but honestly, if one of my mates forgot and shook my hand with his hat on, it's not like I'd be mortally offended at how he just disrespected me. We just do it because monkey see, monkey do.   I'll continue to do it when playing with other club members, just on the off chance one of them is a traditionalist who actually would get offended if I didn't.


----------



## Dellboy (Mar 31, 2019)

I never wear a hat / cap when playing but 99% of the people I played with always remove them before shaking hands on the 18th.

Not sure why but a lot of women I have played with donâ€™t seem to do so, the odd few do but would say the majority donâ€™t .


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 31, 2019)

Dellboy said:



			I never wear a hat / cap when playing but 99% of the people I played with always remove them before shaking hands on the 18th.

Not sure why but a lot of women I have played with donâ€™t seem to do so, the odd few do but would say the majority donâ€™t .
		
Click to expand...

I think this also goes back to â€œye old daysâ€ men would remove their hat when going in doors, women didnâ€™t, even now at things like weddings or funerals, men remove a hat if worn, women keep theirs on.
Also as previously said men would remove or â€œtipâ€ their hat as a sign of respect or a greeting, women didnâ€™t.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 31, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			4 year old thread brought back to life ,why?
		
Click to expand...

Resurercted by a new member!

FWIW, I remove my cap if I'm wearing one. I'm likely to have already removed my glove. Not sure if I remove a Beanie if I'm wearing on - probably do.

Not removing visor doesn't seem, to me, to break any 'rules' though. No different to keeping sunglasses on - though I'd likely remove them.


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 1, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			Resurercted by a new member!

FWIW, I remove my cap if I'm wearing one. I'm likely to have already removed my glove. Not sure if I remove a Beanie if I'm wearing on - probably do.

Not removing visor doesn't seem, to me, to break any 'rules' though. No different to keeping sunglasses on - though I'd likely remove them.
		
Click to expand...

Foxy I am like you, I will always remove my sunglasses as well. Not that I have been told to but I feel itâ€™s just manners to look somebody in the eye when shaking hands


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 1, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Foxy I am like you, I will always remove my sunglasses as well. Not that I have been told to but I feel itâ€™s just manners to look somebody in the eye when shaking hands
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was only me that was weird with sun glasses.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 1, 2019)

I've never thought of sunglasses as well. I suspect I've not taken them off and I don't see a genuine reason to do so. If I'm wearing them I tend to forget they are on. Really not an issue for me, but I guess I would say that.


----------

